# Brewery/beer Inspired Wedding Venues - Melbourne



## srcossens (5/12/11)

Hi,

As the topic suggests, I am looking for ideas on brewery/ beer inspired wedding venues in Melbourne. I haven't lived in Australia for 5 years, Melbourne for about 7 years and so I don't know the beer scene that well. I've looked at some of the reviews of some breweries on here, but don't know if they are suitable for a cocktail style wedding. I'll be down this weekend to check out some places and have a few on the shortlist, but if anyone has any other suggestions/ previous experience, then I would greatly appreciate it.

I'm hopefully going to see Mountain Goat, Belgian Beer cafe Eureka, Woodlands Hotel in Coburg and Byblos on Flinders Street. Byblos is actually a Lebanese restaurant on the river with a great and reasonably priced beer menu. There are a few others that we're looking at, but aren't really beer inspired. Would anyone recommend the Belgian Beer cafe on St Kilda road? I'm guessing that Mrs Parmas is not a wedding type venue? 

As there will be people coming from interstate and a few from overseas, I was hoping to make this fairly centrally located, but am also up for ideas of anything further out.

Hopefully someone has also had or been to a wedding in a beer related venue?

Cheers
Scott


----------



## WarmBeer (5/12/11)

True South, in Black Rock, has a pretty snazzy reception room upstairs.

Not exactly "centrally" located, but it does have the additional benefit of spectacular views across the bay from the balcony.

Their beers, brewed in-house, aren't too shabby, either.


----------



## big78sam (5/12/11)

Depend how big the reception will be. The James Squire Brewhouse/Portland hotel could be an option. Either in the restaurant side or bar side. Not sue if they do weddings though…

EDIT: Holgate at Woodend is brilliant but it's pretty small. It's a 45-60 minute drive from the CBD but does have some accomodation upstairs. Unless it's a cosy intimate wedding it's probably to small though.


----------



## Da Bear (5/12/11)

I'd recommend BBC Bluestone (St Kilda Rd) over Eureka if you can book it out. Both great places with pretty much the same beer list, but Bluestone's got the gardens for a nice day outdoors. I'd also back the True South suggestion, well worth a look.


----------



## jimmybee (5/12/11)

Well timed question... I just booked my wedding - and my only requirement was good beer. So... we ended up booking True South, well priced (for weddings), very easy going peeps and great food. Mountain goat was on the list but a much bigger place and catering had to be organised separately and beer @ bar prices, and we both felt we would need a shite load of people to make it feel not too big. 

True south can cater up to 150 people doing cocktail.

Have fun...


----------



## srcossens (6/12/11)

Thanks Guys. I did have a look at True South early on but I was questioning the distance out of the city and the fact that I don't know that area. I didn't want people catching taxis too far as some won't have cars. I've now got it on the list for this weekend though as so many rate it. I also like the idea of _making your own nuptial brew for serving to guests_. Jimmybee, are you going to do this?

Holgate was also another that I had a look at as a friend had his birthday there quite a few years ago, but I was unable to go. It's definitely too far though.

We're only looking at having about 80-90 people, so want a relatively small venue. We are also doing the cocktail style as we wanted it to be fun, relaxed and not too stuffy. As an example, initially we had a look at catching Puffy Billy out to a church and then back to Belgrave where we would have a few beers at Oscars Alehouse and a catered BBQ, but that fell apart when I had a look at how much B+B's were in the area and the fact that it was going to be difficult getting everyone there. The outlaws were also complaining about just coming down from Brisbane, so that's why we are looking at something more central. 

I'll have a look at BBC Bluestone as well. The BBC was one that I thought would be good as I proposed in Belgium and we bought the ring in Antwerp, so it all matches up. We also spent quite a bit of time in Belgium going to beer festivals. I have just never been to either cafe, so not sure what they are like.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (6/12/11)

G'Day Scott,

Had my wedding three years back. Not in Melbourne and not even at a particularily beery venue. Just at a little cafe that only had a BYO licence. So we supplied the beer, they put it in the fridge and handed it out to guests as they asked for it.

Being able to pick my own beer list (and only pay bottle-o prices) was a big win in my book.

It's a shame I wasn't as big a home brewer then as I am now. Could have made it a very personal (and cheap) occasion :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (6/12/11)

my daughter's had her wedding at a hotel in preston ,have a big range of beer,tram passes the door and there's a big rydge's motel just up the street


----------



## Maheel (6/12/11)

i went to a wedding at the pump house 
128 Nicholson Street
Fitzroy

http://www.pumphousehotel.com/

it was a great wedding, nice venue food and service was good 
beer was highly likely heavy or light.... 

pricing up a wedding these days must make your wallet cringe....


----------



## jimmybee (6/12/11)

Scott, we looked high and low at venues. it's not easy, i know. but we have managed to plan the entire wedding in almost three weeks.... we like to do things quickly, less fuss that way... 

Your right, True South is a little out of town. But we have been desensitised with weddings - last year was everywhere from red hill to the yarra valley = true south is close! We haven't gone for the wedding brew, most of the oldie VB drinkers would freak out. 

Chat to Tanya, easy as to deal with, see you you go...

A lot of places that had good beer, and i mean good beer, ended up being a bit too pub like for us. (the misses)

oh sh!t I'm glad its all done!

Cheers Jimmy


----------



## srcossens (7/12/11)

Cheers guys, I might have to have a look at those two other places. Shane, that is also not a bad idea, but I can't think of any places off the top of my head that would be able to do that.

Jimmy, that is great that you were able to organise the wedding in three weeks. We've been researching venues since we arrived back at the start of the year, but because of work and being unable to get to Melbourne for a weekend it just keeps on being put off. Hopefully we'll be able to get it set in stone this weekend. I hope you haven't taken our date!!  

I've had a chat to Tanya and am going to look at True South on the weekend. It does look nice and ticks a lot of the boxes.


----------

